# Fallar.



## Oceanboy

Hola amigos,

Me gustaría saber si “versagen” se utiliza en el alemán hablado y coloquial en el amplio sentido de “fallar” como en español.
Por ejemplo:

El internet está fallando desde anoche.
Das Internet hat seit gestern versagt.
( como lo dirían naturalmente )
Messi falló el penal contra el Real.
Messi hat den Strafstoß versagt.
( como lo dirían naturalmente)
El motor del auto empezó a fallar hace dos días y hoy dejó de funcionar.
Das Motor des Auto hat vor 2 Tagen versagt und heute ist es volständig kaput gegangen.
( como lo dirían naturalmente.)
Temo haberle fallado a mi jefe al no poder alcanzar los objetivos fijados por la empresa.

Muchas gracias por su gentil ayuda.


----------



## anahiseri

"versagen" no se usa de esa manera; tiene un sentido más amplio, como "fracasar" (para una persona).
Aquí hay ejemplos: Beispiele | versagen | Sätze, Verwendung, Tabellen und Downloads


----------



## Oceanboy

Muchas gracias Anahiseri.

Perdona la molestia pero que verbos usarías para reemplazar adecuadamente los ejemplos anteriores???


----------



## Tonerl

_*Als Ergänzung zu anahiseris Link:

Das Internet hat seit gestern versagt *_
*Das Internet/der Computer funktioniert seit gestern Abend nicht mehr*
_*(Das Internet/der Computer ist gestern Abend "abgestürzt")*_
El internet está fallando desde anoche.

_*Messi hat „beim“ Strafstoß „versagt“. 
Messi hat den/einen Elfer/Elfmeter/Strafstoß (im Spiel gegen Real Madrid) verschossen
Messi hat am „Punkt“ versagt (er hat danebengeschossen) *_
Messi falló el penal contra el Real.

_*Des Motor des Autos hat vor 2 Tagen versagt und heute ist er vollständig kaputtgegangen 
Der Motor des Autos fiel vor zwei Tagen aus/ist vor zwei Tagen ausgefallen und seit heute funktioniert er gar nicht mehr.*_
El motor del auto empezó a fallar hace dos días y hoy dejó de funcionar.

_*Ich fürchte, ich habe meinen Chef im Stich gelassen, weil ich die vom Unternehmen festgelegten Ziele nicht erreichen konnte.*_
*(*_*Ich fürchte, ich habe meinen Chef im Stich gelassen, weil ich die vom Unternehmen geforderten Ansprüche nicht erfüllen konnte)*_
Temo haberle fallado a mi jefe al no poder alcanzar los objetivos fijados por la empresa.


----------



## Oceanboy

Vielen Dank Tonerl! Me es de gran ayuda


----------



## Oceanboy

He encontrado el verbo “ scheitern”.
Debería habrír un nuevo hilo para saber en qué contexto lo puedo usar?

Gracias


----------



## Tonerl

_*scheitern an *_
fracasar a causa de

_*scheitern*_
írsele al traste
írsele a pique [fig.] 
irse al garete [ugs.] 
fallar
fracasar

_*zum Scheitern verurteilt sein *_
estar condenado al fracaso_* 

an den eigenen Ansprüchen scheitern*_
fracasar a causa de las propias exigencias

_*Der Führer der Oppositionspartei ist bei seinem Versuch, die Wahlen zu gewinnen, gescheitert*_
El líder del partido de la oposición ha fracasado en su intento de ganar las elecciones

_*Es wäre schade, wenn der Vertrag daran scheitern würde *_
Sería una lástima si el contrato fracasase/fracasara POR esto

Creo que todo esto seguirá ayudándote !?


----------



## Oceanboy

Si me ayuda muchísimo, gracias Tonerl.

Como siempre una inquietud:

En tu ejemplo “der Führer der Oppositionspartei ist bei dem Versuch....gescheitert. Podríamos usar también „versagen“ en este caso.

Y hablando del auto. Der Motor des Autos ist vor 2 Tagen ausgefallen und heute funktioniert es nicht mehr.
Ausfallen=Fallar. Es el momento en que algo empieza a dar problemas justo antes de dejar de funcionarAlso gestern fing das Motor an auszufallen und ( nur ) heute ging er kaputt.

Podríamos decir el motor „ist gescheitert“???

Digamos que estoy en la escuela de aviación y en my primer vuelo yo fallé en la maniobra y el aterrizaje salió mal.
Also ich habe bei dem Manöver versagt oder das Manöver ist MIR gescheitert und die Landung ist auf die Fresse gefallen???In die Hose gegangen???

Muchas gracias por tu paciencia


----------



## anahiseri

Atención a cómo se usan los verbos: significan lo mismo pero no forman el perfecto igual.
Er *ist* gescheitert  / er* hat *versagt
"scheitern" solo se puede decir de una persona, no de una cosa.
No se puede usar con "mir" (ni con ninguna otra persona, claro)
Lo de auf die Fresse gefallen es bastante vulgar, no te recomiendo que lo uses. De todos modos no tiene sentido con el sujeto "Landung". Significa algo así como "caerse de morros".
La otra expresión suena todavía peor.
Buenas noches, mañana más.


----------



## Tonerl

En tu ejemplo “der Führer der Oppositionspartei ist bei dem Versuch...._*gescheitert *_
_*Podríamos usar también „versagen“ en este caso ? NO !*_

Der Motor des Autos ist vor 2 Tagen ausgefallen _*(er ist nicht angesprungen)*_ und seit heute funktioniert er gar nicht mehr (_*er ist endgültig kaputtgegangen - oder umgangssprachlich: er hat den Geist aufgegeben !)*_
El motor del coche se falló hace 2 días _*(no arrancó)*_ y desde hoy no funciona en absoluto _*(finalmente se rompió)
Podríamos decir el motor „ist gescheitert“??? NO !!!*_

Also ich habe bei dem Manöver _*versagt *_oder das Manöver ist  _*gescheitert *_
und die Landung ist _*„missglückt“ (umgangssprachlich*_ könnte man auch sagen: _*ist in die Hose gegangen*_)


----------



## Alemanita

anahiseri said:


> "scheitern" solo se puede decir de una persona, no de una cosa.



Aquí el Duden opina que:

scheitern: 

b) misslingen, missglücken, fehlschlagen

am [fehlenden] Geld soll die Sache nicht scheitern
ihre Klage ist gescheitert
das Gesetz ist [im Parlament] gescheitert
die Friedenskonferenz ist gescheitert
ihre Ehe ist gescheitert
〈substantiviert:〉 eine Flucht zum Scheitern bringen


----------



## anahiseri

Tienes razón, por supuesto, Alemanita, me debería haber pensado mejor la respuesta. 
Como se había utilizado "scheitern" con "Motor" yo pensé en un objeto, no en los sujetos abstractos que tú citas y que se podrían considerar también cosas. Sobre todo porque "versagen" sí se puede decir de un objeto (el Motor en este caso).


----------

